# graphics card for rs 5000 and below



## AjayRulz (Feb 22, 2012)

suggest some graphics card for these specs 
processor - i3 520 
ram         - 4GB ddr3
HDD         - 500 GB
OS          - win 7
psu         - 450w

my psu is very low quality just 16a@12v rail 
i can not change my psu


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2012)

AjayRulz said:


> my psu is very low quality just 16a@12v rail
> i can not change my psu



its your wish mate. if that PSU smokes out under load, your whole PC will be compromised. go for HD6670 1Gb GDDR5 (don't go for GDDR3 based GPU) from Sapphire or MSI. in case you want to change PSU, go for HD5670 512Mb/1Gb GDDR5 + FSP Saga II 350/400W. total will be 5.5/6k.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

If you can't change psu don't bother with a graphic card, change it to something like FSP saga and then get a GPU.


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2012)

AjayRulz said:


> suggest some graphics card for these specs
> processor - i3 520
> ram         - 4GB ddr3
> HDD         - 500 GB
> ...


16 * 12 = 192w. 192w on the 12V rail.

I don't know why the hell the manufacture labelled it a "450w" PSU. Cheating right in front of your eyes.

PSUs usually have their ~80-85% of the rating on their 12V rail. In your case, it is 42%. 

If you can't change your PSU, don't buy a graphic card.


----------

